# Aftercare for carpal tunnel surgery



## woowooz7 (Jan 28, 2015)

Carpal tunnel syndrome is a 354.0 code - if they are in aftercare for surgery related to this diagnosis would I use V58.72?

There is a NOTE under V58.7 that states "Codes from this section should be used in conjunction with other aftercare codes to fully identify the reason for the aftercare encounter"

I've looked in the Guidelines and can't find what other codes I would use in addition to V58.72.

Any help/advise is appreciated.


----------

